
More Than a Trillion Exoplanets Could Exist Beyond Our Galaxy - adventured
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/02/exoplanets-discovery-milky-way-galaxy-spd/
======
mkempe
Weak writing, and bad title.

I _think_ what they mean to say is that: in addition to an estimated 1
trillion exoplanets orbiting the (250 billion, ± 150) stars of the Milky Way,
they estimate that there is another trillion "starless" exoplanets wandering
"near" our galaxy.

Apart from all the exoplanets in and around all the other galaxies in the
universe.

Edit: having read the related WaPo article, I don't know what the astronomers
are trying to say about exoplanets "beyond" our galaxy. _Shrugs_.

